# Antique Signal Flashlight



## Tone90 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## sgiterman (Jul 9, 2013)

This flashlight was made in Germany in the mid 1920's by Ennwell. The same flashlight was imported and sold in the United States by Bright Star at the same time. However, both endcaps are imprinted Ennwell or Bright Star respectively. Since this endcap is blank, I suspect is was imported and sold as an offbrand by someone else (hint-on the side of the switch, you will see it stamped "made in Bavaria").

Since the light was made between the wars, and prior to the 30's, it was never marketed or sold as a military light.


----------

